# Onan fuel problem



## indy (Mar 21, 2007)

My 5.0 BGA Onan has an aftermarket fuel pump. When it runs for more than a few minutes it seems to flood the carburetor and the engine dies.  Carb rebuild kits are no longer available. When I clamp the hose between the pump and carb to restrict the fuel I can get it to run ok. Before I buy a new carb, could the fuel pump be too strong or does the carb float seat need to be replaced?

I purchased it used. We use it around the farm.

Thanks in advance for advice!


----------



## Bush70 (Mar 22, 2007)

Re: Onan fuel problem

I would go with the carb. Might just be a piece of dirt in the needle. If not replace the needle and seat 
Good Luck


----------

